# Whistles



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Due to problems with my throat and voice box,I am looking into getting a whistle and training the dogs in long distance recall to it.

From what I have seen there are whistles and there are whistles ranging from £0.99 to £15.00.

I want to buy this only once and use it for the life time of my dogs. Some of the gun dog whistles have two or three tones. I don’t need this, just one tone means come to me but I guess it has to be the same every time.

Any suggestions and input greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

My dogs are trained to recall on a whistle. I use it if I am out in the desert or woods and the dogs are out of sight.

This is the exact whistle I use.
http://www.amazon.com/Spalding-Three-Electronic-Referee-Whistle/dp/B0019MBJGW/ref=pd_sim_sg_1http://www.amazon.com/Spalding-Electronic-Single-Sports-Whistle/dp/B000RPVAVG


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

What's the point of three different tones? 

I just use a cheap plastic whistle......in pink so no one "borrows" it....LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> What's the point of three different tones?
> 
> I just use a cheap plastic whistle......in pink so no one "borrows" it....LOL


I only use one tone. When I went to Walmart, I could have bought the single tone or the three tone whistle for an extra buck. I like the possibilities of more tones but I never used them. I like the electronic whistle because it's consistent and loud as ****. I rarely use the whistle because it's a pain in the ass to carry around but I do keep one in the car and one in my truck just in case.

I guess I figured, one tone could be RECALL, another could be BITE and another could be OUT. I only trained the recall. There is a K9 officer that trains with us on occasion, he got me into the idea of using that whistle. If he had sent the dog into a building alone he said the whistle was the easiest way for the recall because it was so loud.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I am a P.E. Teacher and a Football Coach and use a whistle everyday in school. You can not go wrong with a Fox 40.

Terry


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> My dogs are trained to recall on a whistle. I use it if I am out in the desert or woods and the dogs are out of sight.
> 
> This is the exact whistle I use.
> http://www.amazon.com/Spalding-Three-Electronic-Referee-Whistle/dp/B0019MBJGW/ref=pd_sim_sg_1http://www.amazon.com/Spalding-Three-Electronic-Referee-Whistle/dp/B0019MBJGW/ref=pd_sim_sg_1


 Thanks, good link. I never knew you could get electronic whistles but it makes sense to have the tone exactly the same every time.


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> What's the point of three different tones?


Maybe if you are working more than one dog in the field perhaps.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not sure what the original purpose of the 3 tones was, but I'm buying one of these for herding  I have tried and tried with the herding whistle and I just can't seem to control the tones consistently. I need to purchase a higher quality herding whistle to see if that makes a difference, but those are more expensive then this so ...


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Fox 40 is realy nice and lound.
Acme tornado 2000 is also nice and loud
*Hers both
http://www.botachtactical.com/acto20wh.html

Also this tornado
http://www.flaghouse.com/Acme-Tornado-Whistle-item-1429
*


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

The Fox 40 is what I have.....and then when we get to herding "class" Laura is teaching me how to use a funky type of whistle that goes under your tongue or something.....looks like a turkey call kind of......


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Being a retriever guy, there is no better than an Acme Thunderer. Crisp, Loud, never has let me down in thirty years. Even when soaking wet. (from rain not yuck spit slime) Tip it upside down blow.....good as new.

Never metal. Bad things happen when metal and 5 degree temperatures come together. Never ever kiss an iceburg!

Second choice is a Roy Gonia (sic) Some have a bell flare to amplify the sound.

Instead of having different tone for different commands my dialog consists of: 

Recall: Trill (toot,toot,toot,toot)

Take Direction: Two blast (toot, toot) = Right,Left, Back, Qtr. Back, etc.

Sit: Blast Once (toot)


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Dave Cartier said:


> Take Direction: Two blast (toot, toot) = Right,Left, Back, Qtr. Back, etc.


Once you tell them you have a direction you want them to take (toot toot) how do you tell them which direction?


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Once you tell them you have a direction you want them to take (toot toot) how do you tell them which direction?


Basic retriever hand commands 

Example:

Dog is on "the line" *Dogs name *is called to send away: dog will run in straight line to "forever". Simple straight line send away to un marked bird.

*Toot:* one blast the dog stops at determined distance, turns to face handler for next directional commands.

*Toot Toot:* With dog facing handler in sit position, Hand command for direction. Right hand moved in right direction for right. Hand shoved straight up is back. Angled to mid point of right and back is quarter back to right.

Depending if you want to handle your dog by handling or hunting. If you want the dog to hunt cast into the downwind.

Once the bird is found and dog has hold of it. 

*Toot, Toot, Toot: *To complete the recall and dog will go to heel for offering bird.

I actually use my Tritronics beep alert for a silent recall if the wind is howling or rough seas. If he can see me he will recall to me.

Hope that helps


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> My dogs are trained to recall on a whistle. I use it if I am out in the desert or woods and the dogs are out of sight.
> 
> This is the exact whistle I use.
> http://www.amazon.com/Spalding-Three-Electronic-Referee-Whistle/dp/B0019MBJGW/ref=pd_sim_sg_1http://www.amazon.com/Spalding-Electronic-Single-Sports-Whistle/dp/B000RPVAVG


I use a Acme tornado 2000 now, but a THREE tone electronical 
whistle? I may needs to get one o them


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> My dogs are trained to recall on a whistle. I use it if I am out in the desert or woods and the dogs are out of sight.
> 
> This is the exact whistle I use.
> http://www.amazon.com/Spalding-Three-Electronic-Referee-Whistle/dp/B0019MBJGW/ref=pd_sim_sg_1http://www.amazon.com/Spalding-Three-Electronic-Referee-Whistle/dp/B0019MBJGW/ref=pd_sim_sg_1


A harp player that uses an electronic whistle, Junior Wells mus be spinnin :razz:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Dave Cartier said:


> Basic retriever hand commands


That's what I thought it might be, unfortunately that won't work for herding, I specifically don't want my dogs looking at me for hand signals, but only responding to the sound commands.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well that three sound electric whistle did seem interesting for herding since I've gotton lazy about developing my whistle command vocabulary. I have the little plastic BC whistle to practice on. Keep thinking when the dogs are hypnotized in gaga land my penetrate those brains with the whistle sound. Read some of the reviews on Amazon and it was mentioned that the three distinct sounds aren't reliable. 

Terrasita


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Well that three sound electric whistle did seem interesting for herding since I've gotton lazy about developing my whistle command vocabulary. I have the little plastic BC whistle to practice on. Keep thinking when the dogs are hypnotized in gaga land my penetrate those brains with the whistle sound. Read some of the reviews on Amazon and it was mentioned that the three distinct sounds aren't reliable.
> 
> Terrasita



I don't know what they mean by reliable. The all work for me and I just tested all three of my whistle before I responded.


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

I would try to go through the physical motions of the exercise and when they are performing the behavior, put it on que with your voice command and then pair it with the whistle command, then fade away the voice command. That is how it transforms for my retrievers when starting the "backyard training" stuff. Simple drills and overlay with the whistle while doing casts. "Back-toot toot" "Over toot toot" Just don't use the hand commands. Hope that helps




Kadi Thingvall said:


> That's what I thought it might be, unfortunately that won't work for herding, I specifically don't want my dogs looking at me for hand signals, but only responding to the sound commands.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Dave Cartier said:


> I would try to go through the physical motions of the exercise and when they are performing the behavior, put it on que with your voice command and then pair it with the whistle command, then fade away the voice command.


I understand how to convert the commands from voice to whistle



> "Back-toot toot" "Over toot toot" Just don't use the hand commands. Hope that helps


My confusion is when you drop the verbal back or over how does the dog know one "toot toot" is different from another "toot toot". Or is that where the different tones on the whistle are coming into play? So it's not "toot toot" and "toot toot" but more like "toot toot" and "tweet tweet"?

The one thing I noticed on that whistle is it appears the different sounds are controlled by a little switch. That might be difficult to be flipping from sound to sound at the speed needed depending on what the sheep suddenly decide to do.

Does anyone know if there are whistles like this but each sound is controlled by a button? Kind of like high, low and vibrate on an e-collar? That would allow for easier switching between sounds ("toot toot" vs "tweet tweet") but also allow for easier combining of sounds "toot tweet" for commands.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I use a herding whistle, sheepdog whistle. Loud and never fails!


----------



## Dave Cartier (Dec 2, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> That's what I thought it might be, unfortunately that won't work for herding, I specifically don't want my dogs looking at me for hand signals, but only responding to the sound commands.


How about an infinitely adjustable whistle that can never break? Your own whistle?

Not being familiar to herding I would guess the old Guys (and Gals) would use their own whistle?

Unless you do not know how to whistle, then that may be a problem.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Kadi:

I think you need the flexibility of the mouth whistle. When I talked about whistle vocabulary. Basically, you have 5-6 herding commands. Each one would have a different variety of whistle tones. You just have to remember what they are. I think I will try this with one command at a time--like my stop and just whistle that one.

Terrasita


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Dave Cartier said:


> How about an infinitely adjustable whistle that can never break? Your own whistle?
> Not being familiar to herding I would guess the old Guys (and Gals) would use their own whistle?
> Unless you do not know how to whistle, then that may be a problem.


Most herding people use a specific type of whistle, it's like a half circle with two holes in it. 









I have them, and can make lots of noise with them, but I can't control the tone/pitch to the degree neccessary to create consistent commands. I also can't whistle LOL I blame braces as a kid for that. OK, that's not technically accurate, I can whistle, but only very softly, 30 feet away and I doubt you could hear it.

I've considered purchasing one of those dog whistles, the ones that are supposed to be silent but aren't. The last one I owned had an adjustable pitch just by turning the body of it, which would make it easy to make a low to high sound, or high to low, kind of a toot-tweet or tweet-toot. That combined with tooooooooooot, tweeeeeeeeeeet, toot-toot, tweet-tweet, etc maybe be enough for the various herding commands I need to teach, which are a minimum of 6 (away, go by, stop, walk up, get out, that'll do) but I'd also like to add "lie down", "look back", "easy" and "there"


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Kadi:
> 
> I think you need the flexibility of the mouth whistle. When I talked about whistle vocabulary. Basically, you have 5-6 herding commands. Each one would have a different variety of whistle tones. You just have to remember what they are. I think I will try this with one command at a time--like my stop and just whistle that one.
> 
> Terrasita


LOL We were posting at the same time. I may end up just buying some different styles of herding whistles, Terry has mentioned that different people find slightly different shapes or different materials much easier to use. I've got a few months to practice, I decided to take a 3 month "leave" with Nexxus anyway, she's pregnant and the horomones seem to be making her goofy, one minute she's "on" and the next she acts like she's never heard a flank command in her life. She'll probably be fine in a week or so, but there aren't any upcoming trials I can attend anyway so ... Might be time to take some of the other dogs out to see the sheep, I've always wanted to see what Mac would do


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> LOL We were posting at the same time. I may end up just buying some different styles of herding whistles, Terry has mentioned that different people find slightly different shapes or different materials much easier to use. I've got a few months to practice, I decided to take a 3 month "leave" with Nexxus anyway, she's pregnant and the horomones seem to be making her goofy, one minute she's "on" and the next she acts like she's never heard a flank command in her life. She'll probably be fine in a week or so, but there aren't any upcoming trials I can attend anyway so ... Might be time to take some of the other dogs out to see the sheep, I've always wanted to see what Mac would do


Getting OT, but if Mac's anything like his son, whoooo boy... :-\" Still trying to convince Fawkes that he's not a bowling ball and the sheep are not the pins. ](*,) My herding instructor's rough collie is a few weeks pregnant and she sounds the same way as Nexxus right now.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Kadi again to the rescue! =D>


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Howard, I was going to ask you which whistle do you have. I have a plastic one to learn but there are several kinds and with different materials--silver, brass, aluminum, titanium. Do you have a preference? If so, why?

Terrasita


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Howard, I was going to ask you which whistle do you have. I have a plastic one to learn but there are several kinds and with different materials--silver, brass, aluminum, titanium. Do you have a preference? If so, why?
> 
> Terrasita


First and foremost, I use my BIG mouth! I use plastic because they are cheap and if lost, it's no big deal. I have a Corian one that I love. It fits well, easy to clean, works when cold, and feels good. I owned a Water Buffalo one and didn't care for it. I think the basic plastic is THE way!

There are times when I yell, it seems like my voice just doesn't work. And the "here" command for the gang can be done from acres away with the Corian model. Another reason the call off is working for me...voice lock up...:twisted:

For my farm, the whistle isn't needed, everything is close-quarters and w/in two acres.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

No Contest...

The Fox 40 rules in this work.

In fact under ideal conditions can be heard one mile away.

I go through 1000 a year with my clients.

Bar none, the best to be had.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> No Contest...
> 
> The Fox 40 rules in this work.
> 
> ...


 Jerry...*I can be heard to the next town!* Delmar, Delaware and Delmar, Maryland are the width of a street away!!! 

Whistles can be limited by wind and area noise. As a waterfowl hunter, the Acme is good and there's a reason we use hand signals too. My Lab was trained on them and you can do some real sneaking and kill'n on ducks with a hand signal trained dog!!


----------

